# external soundcard



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Hi, I have the BFD and Creative external soundcard to use with REW etc. I looked at the connections page but my card only has either an optical out or a SPDIF out. The mini jack outputs are front, rear, and centre. I want to connect the soundcard to an 'aux in' on my amp. Can I use the front out?

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for that. So mini jack from the front out to an RCA/phono analogue input (aux in for example) on my amp will be the correct connection  

Cheers,

Bob.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So mini jack from the front out to


Stereo jack, but only use one channel.......


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

thank you both :T


----------

